# removing tooth brush holders soap dishes etc



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi, Question for my own home, Is there any way to remove a ceramic soap dish and toothbrush holder from a tile wall, without damaging the tiles underneath, and if so, is there anyway to remove the grout around it and clean the tiles underneath? OR do i need to just bust them off, and remove the 4 affected tiles and replace them assuming I can find replacements? Thanks


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

Try a dremel with small diamond cutting wheel... Score the grout around the perimeter & then tap it out with a rubber mallet. You might get lucky.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

ChrWright said:


> Try a dremel with small diamond cutting wheel... Score the grout around the perimeter & then tap it out with a rubber mallet. You might get lucky.


What are the chances of getting the tiles under it clean from the grout?


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

Unsanded grout will usually clean off fairly easy. Just don't use anything metal. 

Sanded still might clean off, but will take a little more effort.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Are you sure there is actually tile underneath it? I can't think of anytime the dish or holder wasn't either mechanically fastened through the tile, so there will be holes in the tile if you remove it, or the item was fastened directly to the underlayment and the tile cut around it.


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

Mike's right... you'll get it off but there'll be a hole behind it.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

Man, you guys just had to foil my plan, So plan B is to find some matching tiles. Plan C is a new back splash to match the new countertop


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Around here they're commonly installed with a big goob of mud, no fasteners. The hole size varies by how far the mud slid down the inside of the wall.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Teetorbilt said:


> Around here they're commonly installed with a big goob of mud, no fasteners. The hole size varies by how far the mud slid down the inside of the wall.


Per-zactly! :thumbsup:
My money is on Plan C.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 22, 2008)

I agee most soap dishes are installed directly to substrate > there will be a hole when u get done . Try heating with a heat gun sometimes this loosens thinset and grout . Hope you have tiles to replace . There should always be extra tiles saved for this purpose .:notworthy


----------

